# antelope rut



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

this year will be my first year hunting antelope. we are planning on bowhunting them around the bowman and scranton area. i was just curious on some of the best methods to try and kill a speed goat. my understanding is that they rut through september and my best bet would be spotting and stalking with a decoy. is this correct? when is their peak rut and does it depend on the weather? should we try and hunt from a blind by a water source? any feedback would be greatly appreciated...thanks fellas

kase


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

please??


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Kase, I am no goat expert, but your post seems to be neglected!

I have harvested a couple with bow, one spot and stalk and one decoy, I have never used a blind but did purchase one this spring and will be attempting it this fall.

The areas that you mentioned are good areas, remember goats are very mobile and move a lot. If you see them somewhere in the summer don't assume that they will be there in the fall. Check out the ND Outdoors and read the article on the antelope collaring project. One male goat collered around Belfield (I believe) was later located by Sakakawea and then around Baker, MT and eventually back within the general area of the tagging.

If you plan to hunt the rut, try the two weeks prior to the gun opener. To decoy, which is what I would recommend, look for a herd with a dominant buck and 2-4 satellite bucks dogging the herd. Sneak within about 150-200 yards and set up. But be ready because it can be fast and ferious depending on the mood of the herd buck. He may run off with the herd, but more than likely he will try to run you off!

Practice out to at least 40 yards and be ready to compensate for windage!

hope this helps a little?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey im not goat expert either and this is honestly my frist time hunting them too and im bow hunting them but what ive read and stuff i think i have a good idea... what he said up above is a good idea
if you r gonna try the stocking 1 get a decoy that has a little shooting door through it so when the goat comes running to chase u off u dont have to jump up and shoot u can wait for the perfect time and he wont see u...
b careful tho because ive read that it is dangerous when they charge you


----------

